# Madame Goldentrill



## Bailey Bristol (Mar 22, 2011)

I believe I'm having an identity crisis. I write as Bailey Bristol, do computer tech support as Granny Geek, and sing as comic diva Madame Goldentrill. One of these days I'll figure out who I want to be when I grow up!


----------

